# Swat again



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

As some of you already know, I've purchased a space at SWAT this year. It's my first time for anything like this, so I'm a little apprehensive about a couple things. 

But, above is not what this post is about. As a lot of you already know, I have a couple inventions for wood turning. I've had the patent on one of them since July, 19, 2016. It's relatively unknown or just ignored by most people until they actually see it in use.

What I would like to do is ask any and all persons on this board that is going to attend SWAT to bring one of your turnings that still has a tenon on it to remove it there. If it's permissible by the SWAT staff, I would let you remove the tenon from your piece with my guidance and equipment. None of you would be under any pressure or obligation to purchase anything from me. My offer is to have more people get exposure to my tools, and maybe mention it to someone who's been looking for a better or easier way to help in their turning....... 

@Tony, I think I read in some other posts about SWAT that all WBr's meet up at a particular place. Where would that be?? And when?? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


>



Yep, I've already had my 2 cups...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Working on #2 now. I will be there just haven't been there on Friday night till this year.Look forward to meeting you and others . It is always a good crowd with lots of tools and wood available along with great demo's.


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2019)

Jerry, we get together for dinner on Friday night instead of attending the fish fry. Haven't settled on location yet, @ironman123 has been scouting around since it's his town. It will be somewhere close by the convention center.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Tony, I was asking if there is a place at the convention center where we might all gather and introduce ourselves.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2019)

It's not that big, I'm guessing we will find each other quickly. I think all of us will find your booth pretty quickly and gather there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, I was asking if there is a place at the convention center where we might all gather and introduce ourselves.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Just say we can all meetup at your booth at 6... that should work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Just say we can all meetup at your booth at 6... that should work


That'll work for me. Can't wait to meet up with you guys. I've already met Tony and Wendell, and George, but there are new people also. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 4, 2019)

Will check my schedule, try to be off that afternoon.
Mrs wants to come too— like last time.
For sure will come your booth, may or may not have something to turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2019)

@Tony as far as the two places downtown 1. To far to walk from Convention Center. 2. Parking downtown in the evening is not all that safe and would still be few or more blocks to walk. 3. Guess it is back to you and your "swanging" place. Just isn't much around close and easy to get to other than all those on the square.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2019)

@woodman6415 is that 1800 hours Friday evening at Chisholm Hall, at Jerry's booth? Gotcha bud. My wife will be in the blue 6 wheeler and I will be in the red 4 wheeler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2019)

The place we've gone to the last 3 years is Crickets, right there by the convention center. I'm going to call them and see if we can get a room by ourselves or at least get a table put together for us. Stay tuned! Also, @JR Parks said he would scout around and see what he could find.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2019)

Sounds good Tony. I am sure we will all enjoy it. A room would be nice if they have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Aug 6, 2019)

So Jerry, you get to go to SWAT and I go to Alaska and get to freeze my marbles off, followed by 6 days of seasickness. One day I will learn to shut my mouth and visit you instead.
Rgds,
Crocy from Down Under.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2019)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> So Jerry, you get to go to SWAT and I go to Alaska and get to freeze my marbles off, followed by 6 days of seasickness. One day I will learn to shut my mouth and visit you instead.
> Rgds,
> Crocy from Down Under.



Richard, there is still time to come here instead. I guarantee you won't freeze!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> Richard, there is still time to come here instead. I guarantee you won't freeze!


Richard, you need to ponder Tony's suggestion and get your butte out here. you only have 15 days to get your plans in order... hehehe............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Crocy in Aus. said:


> So Jerry, you get to go to SWAT and I go to Alaska and get to freeze my marbles off, followed by 6 days of seasickness. One day I will learn to shut my mouth and visit you instead.
> Rgds,
> Crocy from Down Under.


If you stayed in the air or a vehicle while traveling instead of getting on a boat, in a cold place, your marbles would be OK, and you would only have to be concerned about jet lag, or drivers like me. When it gets too hot for you to deal with, come out here and cool down. You will always be welcomed. ................Jerry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arkie (Aug 10, 2019)

I hadn't known there was any activity for WB at SWAT. I will be there again this year, even doing a couple demos on bottle cap and stamp pen blanks. No vendor booth, but interested in meeting up if I am free.

Jim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2019)

arkie said:


> I hadn't known there was any activity for WB at SWAT. I will be there again this year, even doing a couple demos on bottle cap and stamp pen blanks. No vendor booth, but interested in meeting up if I am free.
> 
> Jim



Jim, you are more than welcome and hope you do meet up with us. Friday night dinner is probably the best way to catch all of us together at one time. Tony


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 11, 2019)

I took a gander at the SWAT website but could not make heads or tails of it. Is SWAT open admission or do you have to get a table to attend?


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2019)

SubVet10 said:


> I took a gander at the SWAT website but could not make heads or tails of it. Is SWAT open admission or do you have to get a table to attend?



Brandon, it's open admission, free to get in. The seminars are not free, but you can walk around and see all the vendors and everything else for free. Come join us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 21, 2019)

Some bad news for me, guys. Yesterday I finished loading the truck and trailer with a lot of Cholla, a large Olive stump part about 200 pounds, very large 12" od Texas Ebony crotch about 70 pounds worth, lathe, tools and a lot of show and tell stuff. It was 112 degrees all day. Finished about 1pm.

Took a shower and left about 2PM. Stopped and topped of my gas tank 2 miles from the house. Less than 1/4 mile later, I realized I didn't load up any tool rests.. CRAP! Headed back to the house, grabbed about 8 of them, and took off. Stopped by Alpha Graphics and picked up my banner and reedited business cards. I was officially on the road at 3:03 Pm.

About 63 miles later in 107 degree heat, I noticed my temp gauge was at 240 degrees. Then I noticed my oil pressure was just under 20 pounds. Another CRAP! I turned off the AC, and traveled at a slower pace to see what would happen. The temp dropped to where it has always been, just under 210 degrees but the oil pressure stayed at 20 pounds..

I pulled off at Dragoon Road exit, and tried to check the water level. When the cap was unscrewed to release the pressure, anti freeze came out with more pressure than I have at home. Checked the oil, and it was right where it's supposed to be. I did a check before I left, and both were at their respective levels. I was puzzled as to why this is happening, but figured it was the heat, a heavy load, AC taxing my engine, and the wood gods punishing me for not leaving earlier.

With the engine temp down to normal, I figured the oil would cool down a little and the pressure would go up to normal. I went another 42 miles before sanity took over and told me to head back to Tucson. Just east of Wilcox, a warning light came on saying to check the oil pressure. DUH!!! That's what I was doing the last 61 miles. I noticed the oil pressure gauge would stay at 15 pounds for a couple miles, then drop to zero for a couple hundred yards, then back up to 15-20. I could travel about 3-5 miles between the zero readings. So, I did something I never thought I would be doing on a freeway, and that is driving at 60-65 in a posted 75 mph freeway. The pressure would drop again, the light would come on and say check the pressure with more frequency, I pegged cruise control at 60. Couldn't see smoke anywhere nor could I hear any obnoxious noises. I took it easy heading home.

When I reached the Texas Canyon rest area west of Wilcox, I pulled in, left the engine running, raised the hood. It sounded like @rocky1 and @ripjack13 typing. It sounded like every lifter was dry as a bone. I shut down and called a friend. He and his brother came out, one to tow my trailer, and the other to haul my truck. We only lost 2 tires on the trailer with my truck on it, but made it home by using a strap and tying up the axle that was now tireless. That was a recommendation from a State Trooper that stopped.

We unloaded my truck from the trailer, and I drove it home, less than 2 miles. It started with the normal 40 pound of pressure, but before I got home, it was back down to 20..........

Now, the reason for this post. The space I purchased for SWAT is paid for. It's going to be empty. I talked to Jim Bob, and asked if I could offer it to people on this site for them to use. He doesn't have a problem with that. I personally feel like it's too late for a refund and would refuse if offered. Rather than let this space go unused, if someone want's to set up in the space, they are more than welcomed to do it. I need to know who it might be though. Please reply asap so I can let him know.

I know a bunch of you are gonna be there. This is a good opportunity for someone who want's to sell stuff but don't have the space. You could even pool your stuff at the booth............ Jerry (still in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 21, 2019)

Jerry, wish you the best. Sure doesn't sound good on your end; just wish you the best on it!!!!


----------



## David Hill (Aug 21, 2019)

There ought'a be an "Oh Crap!" icon.
Sorry about the mechanical let downs---technology is a_ wonderful_ thing (no sarcasm font either)
Was looking forward to seeing ya there--will just make it another time. Now I'll have to pick on the other guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 21, 2019)

David Hill said:


> There ought'a be an "Oh Crap!" icon.
> Sorry about the mechanical let downs---technology is a_ wonderful_ thing (no sarcasm font either)
> Was looking forward to seeing ya there--will just make it another time. Now I'll have to pick on the other guys.


Hey, yeah. That type of icon would be a good thing. If you think you would like to sell stuff, take it to Waco, and use my space. .......... Jerry


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2019)

For anybody coming that doesn't have my cell number, send me a PM with yours so we can all meet up. I think we will not have a problem gathering together but just in case.... Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Jerry sorry to here this man. I hope your able to get things right without to much trouble. Bummer though really looking forward to meeting up. Heck jump in car and come anyway bring what you can and get the word out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 21, 2019)

@Tony any word on reservations for Friday night?
Not meaning to derail rail just thought it would be a good place to ask for those coming


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Tony any word on reservations for Friday night?
> Not meaning to derail rail just thought it would be a good place to ask for those coming



When I get there tomorrow I'll go over and see about getting a room.


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 21, 2019)

Well damn, the good news is you're safe and it's only mechanical. Still sucks, going to miss meeting you. Good luck getting things fixed!!


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 21, 2019)

will miss seeing you there …. hope you get all the problems fixed and doesn't cost you a small fortune

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It sounded like @rocky1 and @ripjack13 typing



Rocky types way more than I do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 21, 2019)

Last week I decided to make a sign to indicate I was a Woodbarter member while at Swat, plus promote this forum. I used an old frame I made back in the early '80's. It is Walnut with a 1/8th" Red Oak accent strip. Here is the sign using WB's banner with a few words added. Hope you like it. 

 ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> For anybody coming that doesn't have my cell number, send me a PM with yours so we can all meet up. I think we will not have a problem gathering together but just in case.... Tony


Tony, I won't be there, but I do need your number, Please?? ............ Jerry (still in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 22, 2019)

Jerry, that is a real bummer for you but glad you got everything back home and will be able to tackle the truck problems. I was telling everyone to meet you at your booth at 6PM Friday evening. Sorry you won't make it this year.


----------



## TimR (Aug 22, 2019)

Jerry, sorry to hear all that news. I'm sure you were looking to it even more than folks who were hoping to visit your booth. At least you got back safely.


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey, Jerry, just caught up on this post, so sad to hear you won't make it. All those turners won't get to see your gear first hand. Keep safe old mate.
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2019)

That don't sound good Jerry... Sounds like a bad oil pump. 

Hopefully won't be as bad as the nephew's 1 ton; (_2015, 5500 Dodge, diesel_). He figured close to $25,000 to get it running again.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 24, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> That don't sound good Jerry... Sounds like a bad oil pump.
> 
> Hopefully won't be as bad as the nephew's 1 ton; (_2015, 5500 Dodge, diesel_). He figured close to $25,000 to get it running again.


Holy cow pies, Rocky. For that much, he could make a good down payment on a new truck.....

Yesterday, I purchased a new oil pump. When I started my truck upon leaving the parts store, I noticed the oil pressure was at 50 pounds, just like it was when the truck was new. Well Hell, I thought to museff. I drove it to my friends welding shop that has a lift, and was going to get it ready to start removing the crankshaft pulley, timing chain and cover, oil pan, parts of my front differential, both exhaust pipes at the collector box, and a couple things on the transmission. When I got there, the lift was cleared of obstructions (his lively hood is trailer repair) just to accommodate me. The oil pressure was still at 50 pounds. I told him I would tackle this later if my pressure dropped again.

I then headed for a freeway, drove it with AC on at 75 mph just to see what would happen. I drove out about 20 miles, turned back towards Tucson, put my trannie in 3rd gear, and drove back at 75 mph. I lost about 2 pounds pressure.

I 'm starting to think that when the oil was changed last week, a chunk of sludge got picked up and lodged in a tube that goes to the filter and then upwards towards the top of the engine. It probably dissolved, and the tubes are clear giving me the pressure I need.

Another scenario is that it's possible to have a faulty oil filter (brand new Fram) that could have collapsed. Never heard that before, but plausible. A faulty sending unit would not prevent oil from flowing like it should.

So, here I am, stuck in Tucson instead of being at SWAT.......Oh well, next year.




Crocy in Aus. said:


> Hey, Jerry, just caught up on this post, so sad to hear you won't make it.* All those turners won't get to see your gear first hand.* Keep safe old mate.
> Rgds,
> Crocy.



Richard, I had a lot of things to show other than my tools and some of my turned stuff. As you have seen, there are some things I do that I don't think exist yet in the turning world. I also missed out on meeting up with some fellow turners I've communicated with for a bunch of years. That's what really upsets me....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 24, 2019)

I've heard that FRAM oil filters are junk but I can't say from experience.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 24, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've heard that FRAM oil filters are junk but I can't say from experience.


Eric, I've been using them since the '70's. Never had a problem, but just yesterday I heard from my welder friend that he has had one collapse and clogged his oil tubes. I'm gonna replace the current filter and the sending unit, and see what happens........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 24, 2019)

That's what I've heard but you know how it is. Somebody has to not like it. Heck, you can probably find somebody that has a problem with a bar of gold.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Holy cow pies, Rocky. For that much, he could make a good down payment on a new truck.....




That's half the price of new cab and chassis, but 1.) his 2009 needs replacing first, this one only has 139,000 miles on it, 2.) without engine, old truck is worth scrap price basically, and 3.) 7000 hives of bees to round up, he needs the truck right now. Replacing the engine is his fastest option.

What's really spooky is one of our drivers that hauls bees for us just replaced the engine in his Kenworth, and that one cost him $30,000. Nephew replaces engine in the 1 ton, and the crate engine alone is $19,000.




Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've heard that FRAM oil filters are junk but I can't say from experience.



They are... Have been since the 70s. Worked as grease monkey in the local service station back there in the mid-80s and local parts store dissected a bunch of filters to show us what was in them. Basically a big roll of industrial strength toilet paper in the Fram filter back then. Seems they have made a few changes, but still garbage, and some issues like rust inside the filter are still prevalent.







Side by side comparison of Fram Filters...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks, Rocky. I'm gonna be switching to the Napa filter. I watched both videos. The guy with the hat mentioned Cheese balls. I'll bet that's what caused me to lose my pressure. Now that it's melted and mixed and liquefied, I have my pressure back to almost normal. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 25, 2019)

We always sold Wix filters Jerry, they have always been rated top of line, didn't matter what you got into. I still use them to this day. Appears from the one video they probably build the filters for NAPA. However, the NAPA filter will likely be a buck or two cheaper being store brand.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 25, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> We always sold Wix filters Jerry, they have always been rated top of line, didn't matter what you got into. I still use them to this day. Appears from the one video they probably build the filters for NAPA. However, the NAPA filter will likely be a buck or two cheaper being store brand.


 Alright, I gotta ax...... Why were you selling filters??? I thought you were HoneyMan..  ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Alright, I gotta ax...... Why were you selling filters??? I thought you were HoneyMan..  ........... Jerry (in Tucson)




Wasn't always a bee squeezer... Got out of it (_for the most part_) for many years. Did a brief spell (_4-5 years_) working in our small town gas station, where on any given day we would change oil in 5 - 15 vehicles.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 25, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's what I've heard but you know how it is. Somebody has to not like it.* Heck, you can probably find somebody that has a problem with a bar of gold*.



Eric, that would be me. I don't have any. That's the problem.........

BTW, just about 536.41 yards from my house is an old abandoned gold mine. Today, if I hike up the mountain, I will sometimes see hobby prospectors digging through the washes to bed rock looking for the gold. My only interest in gold is to watch these guys work. Eight hours digging and breaking up bedrock, and they collect 3 dollars worth of gold. Mighty profitable, huh? ............ Jerry In Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

